# Smart cat!



## Buggsy (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello!

I recently adopted a huge big tabby boy named Arnie. He was full of hugs and all he wanted was to cuddle (in fact when i first saw him he hugged me and kissed my face - it was fate!)

Well we were told to keep him in for 3 weeks before we could let him out and he is just so smart i had to share this! He knows when he messes in the litter box we like to clean it ASAP, so he comes in and tells us hes done. He will normally sit and watch and then go back to sleep. Well the other day my other half was on cleaning duty and Arnie watched intently as he cleaned, went outside to the bin, came back and closed the door. 

He then walked over to the litter box, ruffled the litter a little without actually getting in or going to the bathroom, and made his 'im finished' call before running to the door to wait for my OH to open it!

I was so impressed all i could do was laugh when my other half said 'not again if just cleaned that!'


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

lol- too funny


----------

